# What kind of line is good for bowfishing?



## Kyjeepnut (May 18, 2009)

I was trying to see what the difference is in the line but wondered if I could use power pro braid line? Or is it just dacron? :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

150lb power pro or 200lb FF is the way to go


----------



## regnwy (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends on what reel you use. If you buse an AMS retreiver bricklayers nylon braid works great, plus its cheap enough to replace a couple times during a season.


----------



## Kyjeepnut (May 18, 2009)

I have a zebco 808 reel


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Kyjeepnut said:


> I have a zebco 808 reel


I'd say 150 lb Power Pro. That's what I use. Small diameter means it'll spool off nice and fast. 150 lbs means plenty of pulling power :wink:


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried Power Pro with a retriever?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

400lb or so might work on a ams reel


----------

